# Baby dove 1 day old



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

Hi i have a baby dove and have been rearing it for the past 2 days approximatley, feeding it with a syringe and tube.

any idea how long until he can see?

When i feed him into his crop i notice it fill up 3/4 full and then i leave it, but as it starts to be eaten it seems as if air is building up inside more than the food?

any idea.

He seems very active and is trying to walk but his legs arent developed enough yet

how long till i hear him make noises?


















*apologies for posting in wrong section


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

i fed him about 1ml of formula at around 9am, its now 2.30pm and his crop still isnt empty


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Robseyboi, welcome to Pigeon-talk and thanks for taking in this little one.
People will come on and offer advice throughout the day for you (I have never done this so don't presume to know anything). They may have already replied by the time this message is posted.
In the meantime please search the threads using the search function to find info about air in the crop, slow crop, and baby dove care. There are several "stickies" about baby care as well. We love pictures here so if there is a way to take and post a picture of this baby, that really helps people to help you take care of the bird. 
Hang on, help is on its way.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is any poop coming out the back end? If so, are there any solids in it? Granted, there won't be much but there should be some. How are you mixing the formula?

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Incidentally, there is a condition known as "aerophagia" where they swallow a bunch of air due to being fed too slow:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=201905

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where are you... the UK?

Pidgey


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

yes im in the UK, and i noticed it and tried several techniques on allowing it to "burp" but only at very slow rate

It does have poop coming out its backside thankfully, and once all over my hand!

Heres some pictures of my chick

(images at the top)

He is very light and at a rough estimate 7-10 grams?

when mixing the formula i just put a suitable amount in and mixed with water/soya milk and added a very small amount of chalk to prevent spued leg? (sp). Its pretty runny and the tubing wouldnt allow anything large to be swollowed whatsoever


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

We do have some very good members in the UK who might could really help you out better--where, basically, are you?

Pidgey


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

south east england

eastsussex


does he seem healthy?

congrats on 6000th post


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

When they first hatch doves are fed "pigeon milk" by their parents. This contains an enzyme that helps them digest food. If you can get some natural live yoghurt this might help the dove digest the formula. This link covers hand raising what to feed, how much and how often.
http://http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

It would be best if you fed it Kaytee Exact , Tropicana or chick crumbs as these have the nutrients that babies need.. They have Kaytee at Pets at Home. You have to make the formula very thin for them at that age otherwise it can cause slow crop.

Helen's link covers how to prepare the chick crumbs.

Weigh the dove every day at the same time, that will enable you to assess whether it is thriving. They fledge at 17 - 20 days, so there should be quick progress.

Also keep the dove warm, it should should have a steady temperature of 80 degrees.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> and added a very small amount of chalk to prevent spued leg? (sp). Its pretty runny and the tubing wouldnt allow anything large to be swollowed whatsoever


You don't need chalk, just make certain that he is on a surface that will prevent his legs sliding out from under him (that is what causes splay or spread legs). Thin formula is all he needs now.

How far are you from Worthing?

Cynthia


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

unfortunatley the link doesnt seem to be working for me and Pets at Home have discontinued Kaytee Exact, therefor any other stores in the area are not currently selling it. as for "Tropicana or chick crumbs" i have no idea what that is, and how to prepare it as link doesnt work

thanks, rob


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

im pretty much near eastbourne but no way i could make it to worthing as dont have transport, our pets at home store said they have discontinued Kayteee exact in all their stores

****also when feeding the natural yogurt, would that be whole or mixed in with the current formula? & how many mls?****


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

He is so precious. I hope you are able to bring him along.


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

***also when feeding the natural yogurt, would that be whole or mixed in with the current formula? & how many mls?***


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As Helen from England is a moderator on this site I have taken the liberty of copying and pasting her instructions.



> Handfeeding Help by Helen in England
> 
> I am in the UK, but have years of experience in hand-rearing pigeons from day one. For a first timer it is difficult, but easy once you have done it a few times.
> 
> ...


Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Helen is camping in the Orkneys. Thank goodness for mobile phones!

Her instructions are to give it warm water and gradually flush the crop out.

A local farmer with poultry will be able to advise on where to get chick crumbs, but the best alternative is Ready Brek, mixed with warm water to the consistency of cream.

She also said that the best thing to feed a dove that small is a catheter tube from the vet.

I have PM'd this information to robseyboi, but I also want it rcecorded and available for the archives, just in case one of us finds another hatchling dove.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi robseyboi,



Can this Baby be returned to it's Nest?


How did you come to have it?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the info, Cynthia. Last year I was lucky that my pigeons took care of the baby doves I had, otherwise I would be in trouble.

Reti


----------



## Robseyboi (Jun 1, 2007)

thanks everyone but i made a mistake and unfortunatley there were consequences.

Its nice to know there are such nice people out there like you guys!

RIP little one


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry you lost the baby dove  . 
RIP little one.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Robseyboi PM'd me to say that he tried to help the dove burped an it aspirated some formula. This is something that most of us have experienced, I certainly have. 

Thank you Robseyboi for doing all you did for the baby. Please don't let this deter you from rescuing birds! Helping this baby was an act of kindness and of love.

Cynthia


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sorry to hear the baby didn't make it.


----------

